# Help! 700 X 44 is approx. equal to 29" X ???



## jtcastillo (Oct 26, 2006)

I'd like a 29er single speed (Well sort of). My choice would be a Cross Check setup like a 29er, but do you think it could handle the mountain? Single Track, ruts, small jumps?

Shoot am I better off buying a Karate Monkey?


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

25.4mm = 1 inch. So 44mm = 1.73 inches. Lots of people running the CrossCheck on singletrack, check here. A search for crosscheck yields 181 hits, including several discussions about the relative benefits of the KM and the CC.


----------



## ®andyA (Nov 14, 2006)

jtcastillo said:


> I'd like a 29er single speed (Well sort of). My choice would be a Cross Check setup like a 29er, but do you think it could handle the mountain? Single Track, ruts, small jumps?
> 
> Shoot am I better off buying a Karate Monkey?


As stated in the previous post, a 44c would be roughly 1.75". I say roughly, because it might be +/- 1.75 depending on what (width) rim you use & what pressure you run. And most importantly, it will depend on variances from tire sample to sample from the mfr. For reference, check out this page from MTBR resident tire guru Shiggy:

* https://www.mtbtires.com/specs/700.html

If you scroll down you'll see the measurements on the 44c Mutano's (based on a Velocity Dyad rim & 40psi)

I used to run the 44c Mutano's on my KM. For the most part I was happy with them. I never really rode them overly aggressive - which sounds similar your intentions. I switched over to bigger tires after about a year due to wanting a little bit more cushion by running lower pressures.










But with that said, I'd love to run them on my CrossCheck. Typically, I would not be as aggressive on my CX as on my MTB on the trails. So, I would think that the Mutano's would work very well. I'm currently using Ritchey 40c Speedmax's, but I'd love to find some IRC 40c Mythos to compare to the 44c WTB Mutano's and 42c Mythos I currently have and plan on using on my CrossCheck off-road.










BTW, when you go to the MTBR 29er page (as suggested above), search using "monster cross" and you'll get much better searching results.

HTH,


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

FWIW, I am pretty sure that the Mutano 44C has been discontinued.


----------



## Cloxxki (Feb 21, 2004)

I found the Mutano 44 to be pretty useless. Too darn harsh at psi that wouldn't hit rims all the time, and then totally without grip and traction. Not all that fast. I'm a scrooche, but actually spent money to send these abroad to someone who might appreciate them more.

Cross-Check is a fat crosser, not more.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Cloxxki said:


> I found the Mutano 44 to be pretty useless. Too darn harsh at psi that wouldn't hit rims all the time, and then totally without grip and traction. Not all that fast. I'm a scrooche, but actually spent money to send these abroad to someone who might appreciate them more.


I felt the same way for a long time. Then I ran one on the rear of my Soma Double Cross (Nano on the front), and finally had a good ride on a Mutano 44C. I think they are okay if you stay off of pavement, where they are hideously sluggish.

Still not a tire worth building a bike around, IMO.


----------



## ®andyA (Nov 14, 2006)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I felt the same way for a long time. Then I ran one on the rear of my Soma Double Cross (Nano on the front), and finally had a good ride on a Mutano 44C. I think they are okay if you stay off of pavement, where they are hideously sluggish.
> 
> Still not a tire worth building a bike around, IMO.


I would agree.

While I still have and use my Mutano's, it generally isn't the first tire I would choose. Like you, I like using it as a rear tire (less technical trails - on my 29er). I also like using the Panaracer FireCross 45c on the rear too (it also does pretty well as a front tire, for me, when paired with another FC 45c on the rear). The one large volume CX/small volume 29er tire I really want to try out on my CrossCheck is the Bontrager XR 1.8.


----------



## ferday (Feb 20, 2007)

jtcastillo said:


> I'd like a 29er single speed (Well sort of). My choice would be a Cross Check setup like a 29er, but do you think it could handle the mountain? Single Track, ruts, small jumps?
> 
> Shoot am I better off buying a Karate Monkey?


what do you mean by "the mountain"?

i beat my crosscheck up pretty good...but it isn't a mountainbike, even with 43c tires. my 29er with proper (2.35) tires eats up any mountain...i would stay away from the sweet jumps on my CX bike.


----------

